# Studying with IBS?



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I want to study badly but with my Ibs I don't know how I'll do that I'm 25 years old... the more important what kind of JOB I'll be able to take having IBS for the last 13 years? I really don't know what to do


----------



## Orca (May 16, 2011)

I made it through university with IBS but it was a struggle at times. The main trigger I had was presentations, and had to take imodium for those and was still nervous as hell. Now I work in Accounting but haven't been motivated to advance because of IBS, as I still can't do presentations and even meetings are a major trigger. I think if you study something that doesn't stress you out (accounting does stress me out in my case), that would help you cope. I wish I studied something hands on and artistic, that distracts from the thoughts of triggers. University isn't your only option, and degrees are a dime a dozen these days anyways. If sticking it out in University for four or five years is scary, look into some shorter programs, like certifications and trades, as belonging to associations seem more important than degrees these days (but of course some associations require a degree, like for accountants or doctors). Most educational institutions have plenty of bathrooms, and no lineups etc. so that is a relief. And I guess imagine yourself in a particular career that you are studying and whether frequent bathroom breaks are possible. In my case they are, there are bathrooms on every floor of the office...some careers don't offer that luxury.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Orca thanks for sharing first you need to be proud of youself you have made it through the university for me it's only a dream! I thought to learn politicis seciene but I understand there is no certifications about that? than I said on what work will I find?I really don't know what kind of job I'll be able to do... I need more insights...


----------

